# Need a bit source in Phoenix.



## LaneBGD (Oct 11, 2011)

Anybody know where I can buy a 1/4 inch shank, 3/16 cutting tip, with at least a 1 3/4 inch CEL. I'm cutting 1 1/2' Gatorfoam with 1/8 inch acrylic laminated to it. Usually get these from a local sign supply store but they don't have any and I need the bit today.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lane, go to one of the big box stores and buy some Sabercut bits for a Rotozip. Size options are 1/4" or 1/8". For the 1/8" bit you will need the collet adaptor to make it work in a 1/4" collet. This should get you through until you can get your normal bits.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I will 2nd Mike's post .like they say any port in a storm will do just fine....

====



Mike said:


> Lane, go to one of the big box stores and buy some Sabercut bits for a Rotozip. Size options are 1/4" or 1/8". For the 1/8" bit you will need the collet adaptor to make it work in a 1/4" collet. This should get you through until you can get your normal bits.


----------

